# Insufficient space for 120mm fan



## iamrahul (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in a problem!

5 days back I ordered a Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler from Flipkart totally without the knowledge that my Zebronics cabinet has no 120mm space in it. The existing fan is 80mm in diameter (I think). Is there any way I can increase that space to a suitable 120mm space by any means? Or should I have to change the whole cabinet for a fan! 

Please let me know of any possible ideas!


----------



## Myth (Feb 18, 2013)

What is the exact model of the cabinet ?


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

Other than cutting the cabinet? No.


----------



## iamrahul (Feb 19, 2013)

@myth its the Zebronics Golf series but know the exact model.. sorry man!



Myth said:


> What is the exact model of the cabinet ?



my cabinet is zebronics golf class bt dont know the exact model no. 



tkin said:


> Other than cutting the cabinet? No.



Guessed so.. maybe need to visit the local hardware store then!!


----------

